# Yeti Coolers



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I've noticed the banner on here selling the Yeti coolers. Are these worth the price? Are they that much better than an Igloo? Anybody got any experience with these?


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

They are very well built and will last much longer than the other brands. If you are looking for something to keep ice longer than the other brands, I think you'll be disappointed. I was. My Coleman Extreme holds ice better IMO.


----------



## Clarko (Nov 18, 2008)

My brother-in-law has a couple.....he swears that they will keep ice for a week, even in this heat. They have a gasket seal, kinda like your refrigerator door....he says they are sometimes a little hard to open, because of the that. He loves 'em


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Coolers*

I have 2 yeti's(105qt&70qt) and they are very well built. Will last longer than any regular cooler out. I was very dissappointed in how long they held ice. The design of these coolers is not for opening to get a beer every 20 minutes. That's why I was dissappointed. I also didn't know you need to put a bag of ice in them the day before you use them to cool them down. You need to fill these to the top with ice and only open when you transfer ice. I use igloo's to keep beverages cold and get the ice out of the yeti's. They are great on a boat to put fish in or to put meat in. All in all the ice last longer in them but you have to know how to use them. If you like the adult beverages and are opening the lid alot, it will eat ice just like the rest of them.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

To me there very expensive for an ice chest! I think some of the igloo's with the extra insualtion work just as good for half the price!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

What Longhorn said...

I have two and have learned to always fill them with ice the day before a trip and then top-off the day of the trip. The ice will last a good week if you do that. Those lids are sometimes impossible to get open. Sort of like opening your freezer door and trying to immediately open it again. They need to put a vacuum release on them.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Buy the knock offs for 1/2 the price! 
100QT $332.95
Marketed by Donovan Marine who is an after market boat parts / etc... company and sells to most boat dealers. Call any dealer in your area and ask them if they buy stuff from Donovan ask for the "too cool" ice chest catalog part # 7-7100

You can also call Donovan and ask who in your area is a dealer 1-800-669-8392. This i sthe distribution center in Houston!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Danny, they're excellent coolers for holding ice but as was already mentioned if you want ice to last 5 days or longer you can't be opening and closing the cooler all day. Can't do that in any cooler actually.

For a supply of ice that will last you betcha they'll keep the ice for you but look at their website and their tips on keeping ice. I've started bringing my Igloo Ultra Cold coolers into the A/C before a trip so they're cool before I pack them and ice them down. It helps a lot...nothing like dumping 20 pound bags of ice into a hot cooler and watching the ice melt.

I can't afford to replace all of my Igloos with Yeti coolers but If I could I would.

TH


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

cost to much for the working man. IMO.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

One other thing that is a plus for the Yeti coolers Danny is that dirt doesn't get in them when the lids are closed like it will in an Igloo. I've ruined two ice chests full of ice due to sand getting into the coolers while trailering down a dusty road.

TH


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

I've got a couple and love them....


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

i've got 5 of them.... you can stand on them, throw them out the pickup, hit them with a baseball bat....and they still look like new.
They are tough, durable and hold ice very well. Nuff said.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Just a word about an old ice keeping trick, put a gallon jug of ice in the cooler the night before, then replace with another that day, fill with regular ice. The solid ice will help keep the other much longer. Does two things, helps keep ice in the cooler, but also helps your freezer in staying cold. A full freezer is the best, whether ice chest or electric freezer.


----------



## Binmar (Apr 29, 2008)

*yeti*

Got the 25 quart Roadie Series for drinks/beer on the bayboat. Definetly the best cooler I've owned for this purpose, but it is a bit heavy.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

my son has one and it works very well. VEry well built and very strong. Keeps real cold.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

great cooler, but an Igloo/Colman work good as well. Its like Abu vs Shimano. Both work, just one is a littel better


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

good info. thanks for the comments. I'll have to really weigh the benefits to the price. I probably will stick with my igloos.


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

A lot of good comments on Yetis so far. I think they are the real deal. I have several and would not trade them for any other brand. They are a COOLER not a REFRIGERATOR. If you let the heat in or add, I gotta bite my tongue, warmer beverages, they will melt your ice quicker than desired.

I have been hauling my 80 qt. to the lease with food and bevs, with plenty of room for cocktail ice, and had no problems all weekend. Most of the time it is Tuesday or Wednesday after the weekend before all the ice is gone. Granted it is cooler that time of year. On the boat, yea it holds the beer cold but does not last near as long due to the heat and frequent opening. But it still outperforms any cooler hands down. That's my $.03.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't own a yeti but have a couple of icey teks. I've had some of the icey teks for 5-6yrs. A 120qt igloo wont last me more than a year. The lid hinges bust, handles break off with heavy loads, lids crack, etc.

I will never buy another coleman or igloo again. They are expensive, but they will outlast an igloo 10:1 if you put them through heavy use.

Any cooler will suffice to keep the brews cold.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

We have the Yeti's and love them. This past weekend at the Sargent Offshore Blast I had to stay back and work the tourney and as all of you know how hot it was. Well our 85qt was full of beer, gatorade, cokes and yes some Boones Farm:tongue: and ice to the top and I had the cooler in the back of our truck in the hot sun starting at 1:00pm on Friday all day and all day Saturday, refilled with Boones Farm and did not need any ice. 
The yetis are well worth the price, I don't think that you will be disappointed.  Very well built cooler!!!!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

*yeti's*

Would never get rid of mine but it's like my buddies tell me; I can buy alot of ice and 19.99 igloos for what I paid for both of mine!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

longhorns13 said:


> Would never get rid of mine but it's like my buddies tell me; I can buy alot of ice and 19.99 igloos for what I paid for both of mine!


Yeah, I'm figuring I can buy about 545 BIG bags of ice at Bucee's for the same price of the Yeti I need.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I think YETIs are the new Icy Techs. I have a 270 Icy Tech and its a heck of a cooler. I've had bait freeze to the bottom of the cooler in 90 deg plus weather. 

But igloos will keep stuff cold too. If you are just a casual user, you probably don't need a high end cooler like a YETI, an SSI or a Frigid Rigid. If you need heavy duty and the best thermal properties made, you do.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

One thing to keep in mind is to lock that rascal to the boat or truck when you won't be around. They do tend to grow feet and walk away.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

One good thing is you load them down w/ice and it makes it alot harder to hi-cap them hogs!


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

I do not currently own one, but I plan on buying one. I have witnessed -first hand- how great they are. They will keep ice frozen for days. My igloo, on the other hand, not so much! I think that they are worth the price...they deliver what they promise. Capt. John (Angler Products & a fellow cooler) carries Yetis now. Send him a PM or give him a call, and I am certain that he can give you a lot more information and good pricing on one.


----------



## snapman (Jun 22, 2004)

We have two on the Hatteras. We mounted a 330 QT fiberglas series on the bow of the boat. It holds 16 20lb bags of ice. We do not open it untile we need more out of it. Normally 24 hours later. It holds the ice very well, and it should. Not cheap. Also holds 60 pound Wahoo without having to bend them all to heck. Liked the 330 so much we replaced the ice chest on the bridge that holds all of the cocktails/water with a 65 quart fiberglass series. They are built like a tank and have great rubber feet and do not slide around, even in 5ft. Big thumbs up from my experience.


----------



## majek23 (May 28, 2004)

*Ditto...JFreeman*

I'm with J - especially when the friends are grabbing them...latches don't last and hinges are next ... when weighted down the handles don't last long either!

*Are the latches / hinges / handles more durable on the YETI's?* I'm leaning towards something in the range of 85 & 105 for the boat and 150 or so for hunting. Not familiar with all sizes?



Jfreeman said:


> I don't own a yeti but have a couple of icey teks. I've had some of the icey teks for 5-6yrs. A 120qt igloo wont last me more than a year. The lid hinges bust, handles break off with heavy loads, lids crack, etc.
> 
> I will never buy another coleman or igloo again. They are expensive, but they will outlast an igloo 10:1 if you put them through heavy use.
> 
> Any cooler will suffice to keep the brews cold.


----------



## buckshot84 (Jan 17, 2008)

THEY ARE WORTH IT IF YOU USE COOLERS ALOT AND FOR A LONG PERIOD OF TIME LIKE FOR HUNTING OR GOING TO GARNER FOR THE WEEK
I LOVE EM BUT THEY ARE PRICEY!


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a 100qt Yeti & I hate it. The bottom became "de-laminated", the clasps leave black stains on you hands & clothes & this residue is difficult to remove, & its too heavy to easily take in & out of the boat. 

If I didn't have a matching vinyl seat sewn to it, I'd set it on fire.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Heat test*

Going to Del Rio this weekend to finish a bathroom and check feeders. I'm bringing the 105 & 60 qt. Loading them down with ice before I leave. Not much going in them but water and gatoraid. All the beer will be in the green igloo and will get the ice out of the Yeti's. Will see how they do this time in the 105 degree heat(under porch). Will post back and give ya'll results.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

wbay2crowded said:


> I have a 100qt Yeti & I hate it. The bottom became "de-laminated", the clasps leave black stains on you hands & clothes & this residue is difficult to remove, & its too heavy to easily take in & out of the boat.
> 
> If I didn't have a matching vinyl seat sewn to it, I'd set it on fire.


Sooooo...... how much do you want for it????:slimer::slimer:


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

dadsaid said:


> cost to much for the working man. IMO.


 says who? :rotfl: sorry, could'nt help it.  he's right though, imo


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

*Cheapskate cooler*

I got some really thick rose shipping stryofoam boxes and double linned them with extra insulation and then armored them with marine plywood and made rope handles and metal hinges, I am too cheap to buy those nice Yeti's super way to highcooler, heck those sorry Igloo coolers break down in 30 days when I am hunting. I can put 1/2 hog in each cooler i made easy and they wont melt down in 100 degree heat on my lease with no power. i got the rose shipping containers free from the florist's trash dumper!!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Got back from the lease this weekend(Del Rio) and man it was hot! Took the yeti's on another test. The best they held ice was on the 5hr 30min ride in the back of the truck, in the sun, without being opened. So as long as you don't open them, there great! On the porch under shade getting drinks out of them they did just a little better that the green igloos we carry beer in around the ranch. Here are some pics.


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

wbay u must have the older yeti not the tundra right? im just assuming this because the new ones come in 85qt 105 and 120. the older one were 100qt


----------

